# Hilarious idea for a scape



## efaulks (Nov 11, 2010)

One day all of this will be yours.....


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

> anyone tried anything like this? (obviously minus the animals and what not)


You need to give it a try and then post a journal...


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Mufasa! Noooo!!!!!! :'(


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

hatuna matada, hatuna matada


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

lol, 2 other threads here at TPT talk about making that into a scape. Funny how multiple people had that idea, it must be scaped now!


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

CLASSIC said:


> lol, 2 other threads here at TPT talk about making that into a scape. Funny how multiple people had that idea, it must be scaped now!


where are the threads?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe there was a good "farm" aquascape that Oliver Knott did with a few plastic cows


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

I took these in an amazing shop in Japan


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Just use shrimp for the walking animals and some sort of blue colored fish for Zazu.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Not much foliage in that picture, but there's always artistic interpretation.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

HC and rcs maybe some pennywort


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> I believe there was a good "farm" aquascape that Oliver Knott did with a few plastic cows


He has made a few like this actually. One was a watering hole in the African savannah with several different animal species. Check his website out! Cool stuff - occasionally whimsical and fun!


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

lol, very funy


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Scroll down for the last pic on this page:

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/6320-My-new-aquascape-setup-for-shrimps../page4


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Rawr!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

There have been numerous posts over the years with people making scapes based on the photo you first posted. I can't recall any specific threads off the top of my head but remember them for sure. Some turned out better than others, and others were accidental coincidences. 

Has anyone also seen the shire scapes for the aquatic hobbits? :hihi: There have been quite a few of those over the years as well, even at AGA competitions.

-Andrew


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Hah I've been thinking about making a farm tank. I think I'll try it in the spring. I'd make rolling hills with fences made of twigs and fishing line, with like HC as alfalfa and microsword in rows like corn, or something. With shelter belts made from anubius as trees/bushes. Haha I live in WI on a dairy farm too.


----------

